

An In-Depth Look at the User Experience of iPhone Safari - pdubroy
http://dubroy.com/blog/an-in-depth-look-at-the-user-experience-of-iphone-safari/

======
pdubroy
With the announcement of the iPad, and the claim that it's "the best browsing
experience you've ever had", I thought it would be interesting to take a
closer look at what makes the web browsing experience on the iPhone so great.
Especially since the iPad version of Safari seems to resemble the iPhone
version much more than the desktop one.

------
danger
Great, timely article!

